# Finished Frount of the SER



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

Before







[/IMG] 

Fount end apart







[/IMG] 
After







[/IMG]


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice, but ide lose the windshield banner. ricey in my opinion


----------



## 94SE-R_wi (Sep 14, 2004)

lol....its my shop
-Ben


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

nice, good job :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> nice, but ide lose the windshield banner. ricey in my opinion


It's not rice if it serves a purpose... like his shop  or a sponsor... buying a banner from ebay that says "Powered By _______" serious rice,, or anything with a dragon on it...lol

Nice job on the car.... looks great :thumbup:


----------

